# Helpful/Harmful smells?



## lmaoemily (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm fairly new to being a hedgehog owner, I've had my little man Reggie for about a month. I haven't really seen much on this site about products with smells to them, like fragrance perhaps? I read something about them being very sensitive to new smells. I was wondering if there were any hedgehog safe ways to freshen up my room a little bit? I clean his cage every 2-3 days since he's being treated for mites, but other than that, I clean his cage once a week. I clean his wheel every day, but his poop is still pretty stinky haha! Are there any candles that are safe to use? Any certain ingredients or things I should avoid? Thanks for any help!


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

I would definitely avoid any candles; from my understanding, scented candles are not 100% great for humans either... My partner & I will light a candle in a completely different room in which 2 sets of doors separate us from our hedgehog. And we do this sparingly.

Perhaps you could do some research with regards to scent-free Febreeze, I think that stuff helps to neutralize odours. Also maybe look into some carpet cleaners, like those things you shake onto the carpet then vaccum up. I think they come in scent-free versions.

I cover his cage with a blankie every night (keeps it dark, keeps smells in, haha!) and make sure there is a gap so he can get fresh air of course. We find using a blanket helps a lot with the overnight smells.

Washing his fleece every other day in a scent-free laundry detergent helps a LOT. We have a lot of extra sets around so we don't have to do laundry every day.

In general, if you use a lot of lotions on your hands and stuff, the hedgehog may get confused and not recognize your smell-- not very good for bonding!


----------



## lmaoemily (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I should actually have some carpet cleaner lying around my house somewhere, I didn't think of that at all! Thanks for the suggestion 

Also, I figured candles wouldn't be good either way because his cage is a wire top and I didn't think the smoke that emits from it was very good for him either. 

If I can't find any carpet cleaner, I'll definitely go buy a non-scented Febreeze can!

Also, I use paper bedding for my hedgehog right now but I was thinking of putting some fleece in his cage, mainly around the area where he sleeps so he can still be cozy and warm, because he likes to burrow in his bedding and push it all to the front of his hut. Is fleece any easier to clean than paper shavings? Thanks for the help


----------



## lmaoemily (Dec 22, 2015)

Also, I'm not a big lotion person but I do spray some perfume on in the morning, outside the bedroom because I knew the smell would be too strong for him. Could this be affecting the way he reacts to me? I haven't had him long but I definitely want to form a strong bond with him, and if the scent of the perfume can get in the way of that, I won't wear it everyday like normal.


----------



## teddythehedgie (Nov 22, 2015)

Well, fleece requires a washer or you have to do it by hand. I find his definitely get poopy and a little bit of urine on them every few days, so it's really up to you! I have never once used anything but fleece since my first hedgehog about 10 years ago!


----------



## lmaoemily (Dec 22, 2015)

Think I'll give it a try and see what Reggie thinks of it  Thanks for all the help! x


----------

